# Anyone get Adobe Flash player to install on 9.04?



## vbx (Apr 30, 2009)

I get an error "i386".  The current flash player I have requires me to click the screen b4 it activates.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 30, 2009)

I did. Go and just download it and done. Or go into synaptic and change your repositories so that they are on the main server and that you get pre-released updates. Make sure everything is up-to-date. then search for flash


----------



## DIBL (May 6, 2009)

Follow this guide for your version and architecture:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683

and you should have no problems with flash, java, codecs, etc.


----------

